# $99 Tablet Available At Walgreens, Your Technology Store! Lol



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

So who needs a good laugh today??? I'll just leave this here......

http://arstechnica.c...roid-tablet.ars

https://bbyopen.com/...-than-you-think


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

All i can say is lol that's one useful device I've always needed a belt buckle


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks about as good as their beer.


----------

